# Mosconi & HAT SQ build - 2002 Dodge Ram Quad Cab



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

This project is about 90% done, I still have some work to do on both the sub box and amp rack. I also have to do the doors as I am changing out those Since I already did the deadening and other stuff I won’t be showing that all over again 

Objective: Remove existing Zapco DC gear and replace with Mosconi and trying to salvage as much of existing locations/cables as possible. Install HAT L3SE's in all 3 factory dash locations for front stage, replace existing mid-bass in doors with either HAT I8SW's, L8V2's or L8SE's... (More on this later) I also wanted to build out a complete Amp Rack and cover giving it that integrated look hiding the cables. Last but not least, clean up all of the wiring while I was in there.

New Equipment List:
3EA Hybrid Audio Legatia 3 SE
1EA Mosconi AS 100.2 - Center Channel
1EA Mosconi AS 200.4 - Front Stage
1EA Mosconi AS 300.2 - Subs
1EA Mosconi 6TO8 - Processor

Quick shot of the equipment


















=================================================================================================


Starting with the amp rack as the Truck was out getting its oil changed 
I moved stuff around several times to figure out exactly how I wanted it...





































=================================================================================================

Continuing on with the amp rack:





































=================================================================================================

Started the dash re-wiring and adding in the L3SE’s… Dodge has a 2” center channel if you get the Infinity Sound System so I carved it out a little to fit the L3SE





































=================================================================================================
Center channel cut finished and L3SE installed



















Time to rewire the truck, all new wires since I now have RCA’s instead of Symbilink Cables… Started from the back. Removing the old Amp Rack and such…



















=================================================================================================

Cables view down the driver’s side. Zip ties and anchors used every 5 ½ “




































=================================================================================================

Cables view down the passenger’s side. Zip ties and anchors used every 5 ½ “






































=================================================================================================

Covered the back of the amp rack and put in some T-Nuts to mount the amps and test fit in the truck. I had to put the seat back in to make sure I had plenty of clearance…





































=================================================================================================

All looking good with the fitting so it’s time to start on the Subs… Got the initial portion done and glassed about 70% but still need to finish the top and mount the woofers. More on this later as I still have not figured out how I want this to look yet…




























For some reason these are all of the images I can find on this… I will see here the rest of them are and post them later…

=================================================================================================

While waiting on the glass to cure, decided it was time to wire up the amp rack and cut out the cover… Yes, the wiring is a mess for now, I will clean it all up I promise!





































=================================================================================================

Looks like it fits perfectly so I put some primer on it for now and test mounted…




























This is all I have for now… will post more as soon as I get the pictures sorted out…

Thanks for looking


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I like this ALOT!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Lookin good. You going to go for 2 seat since you put in the center channel?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

metanium said:


> I like this ALOT!


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> Lookin good. You going to go for 2 seat since you put in the center channel?


2 seat scares me Robert... I will see how things go during my tuning session this weekend. I might give it a shot but I am not sure if it will get done before finals.

It is the overall goal, just not sure if I will get t done before Indy


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Man, beautiful work. IMO, nothing is sexier than flush mounted Mosconis.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> Man, beautiful work. IMO, nothing is sexier than flush mounted Mosconis.


I do agree

Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> 2 seat scares me Robert... I will see how things go during my tuning session this weekend. I might give it a shot but I am not sure if it will get done before finals.
> 
> It is the overall goal, just not sure if I will get t done before Indy


I was just curious since it is kind of rare to see center channels in 1 seat class vehicles. 

I hear ya on the tuning though. Not sure how much I'll have done either. Hell I'm still working on getting my L3's back in the truck in their new location before the 25th  I haven't had a stereo to listen to since I've been back from The Vinny, and it sucks.

Looking forward to seeing you at the show.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks awesome Dean!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Nice work Dean. I'll have to swing buy one day to check it out in person.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice work! I know you have some great plans for this build and I'm interested to see you accomplish them. Hope I get to hear it again!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice work Dean! Those amps really are gorgeous. Keep it coming bro !


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Great revamp Dean! I really like the Mosconi' on the rear wall, they fit perfect!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Looks awesome Dean!


Thanks Chad, much appreciated!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

pjc said:


> Nice work Dean. I'll have to swing buy one day to check it out in person.


If your not working on the 25th, you should ride with me to the show in Sherman. It looks like this truck is going to be quite busy the month of September man...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

strakele said:


> Nice work! I know you have some great plans for this build and I'm interested to see you accomplish them. Hope I get to hear it again!


Thanks Greyson! I still blame you for this rebuild 

I love the control Mosconi gives you with the 6TO8, thanks for showing it to me! Are you going to go to any of the upcoming shows?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

audiovibe said:


> Great revamp Dean! I really like the Mosconi' on the rear wall, they fit perfect!


They have 1/4 between them and 1/2 on the far left and far right... 56" of pure Mosconi 

Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Nice work Dean! Those amps really are gorgeous. Keep it coming bro !


Thanks Cap'n, much appreciated!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

that amp rack looks very nice. good work

what type of anchors did you use to secure the cable in the car? I couldn't tell from the pics

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome work....... X2 (or 3 or 4) on the look of flush mounted Mosconi. Grayson is a good/bad influence! I hope to hear the truck some day.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Clean dude


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Awesome work....... X2 (or 3 or 4) on the look of flush mounted Mosconi. Grayson is a good/bad influence! I hope to hear the truck some day.


Thanks, much appreciated and YES he is a very bad influence! 



beef316 said:


> that amp rack looks very nice. good work
> 
> what type of anchors did you use to secure the cable in the car? I couldn't tell from the pics


Thanks man, much appreciated!

I used both of these:

Cable Tie Mounts


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

robolop said:


> Clean dude


Thanks Rob! Not quite done though... I am hoping the finishing touches will be enough to satisfy your standards


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Thanks, much appreciated and YES he is a very bad influence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you screwing them down or using the adhesive?


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

beef316 said:


> Are you screwing them down or using the adhesive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Both adhesive and screws


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks great, would like to check it out in person some time.

**one note....not sure if you have reworked your strain reliefs on the amp rack, but that Knu RCA from the 6to8 to the right most amp looks pretty tight...hate to see you drop signal to that amp at an inopportune moment...

either way...looks great!!!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Complacent_One said:


> Looks great, would like to check it out in person some time.
> 
> **one note....not sure if you have reworked your strain reliefs on the amp rack, but that Knu RCA from the 6to8 to the right most amp looks pretty tight...hate to see you drop signal to that amp at an inopportune moment...
> 
> either way...looks great!!!


AH HA! you noticed!

I just ordered the 2M cables from them... I thought I was ordering the 1M cables but got the 1/2M instead... so.. they will be replaced in the next few days with the right size cables as soon as they get here... I am still not sure that I want the 6TO8 there where it is or moved...

Still undecided


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

do you like the Mosconi sound over the Zapco's, I remeber the DC's being fast and accurate., but how's the Mosconi's


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> do you like the Mosconi sound over the Zapco's, I remeber the DC's being fast and accurate., but how's the Mosconi's


I do! I like the DSP 6TO8 vs. the Zapco DSP as I feel I have more control. Sound is only different because of the configuration options, both of them flat I am sure they would sound the same.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

thanks for the info........


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking good, Gotta love the Mosconi Equipment.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

DAT said:


> Looking good, Gotta love the Mosconi Equipment.


I do! The 6TO8 is kicking me in the teeth right now but I will get it figured out


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Jealous of your amps and rack . How's the sub box going? I think I'm about ready to carpet mine. I'm Ram owner too!

Chuck


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> Jealous of your amps and rack . How's the sub box going? I think I'm about ready to carpet mine. I'm Ram owner too!
> 
> Chuck


Hey Chuck! 

Man, I have been working on a few issues and haven't had time to work on the box. I am not sure what I am going to do there yet. 

I will see how today plays out as I have dedicated the whole day to working on the truck so I should have some updates later


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Still gonna make it next weekend to Jeremy's show? I'm not sure if I'll be able to but I should be at the next two.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> Still gonna make it next weekend to Jeremy's show? I'm not sure if I'll be able to but I should be at the next two.


I think so... It mostly depends on if I can get my tuning done. Nick W. will be helping me get everything situated and tuned Wed. Or Thu.

If the tune comes out good then I will for sure, if not I can't compete so I may not go...

I feel positive everything will come out good so it's a go for now, will update again Thursday


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice amp rack. I would love to try out those amps some day.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought I'd give a quick update:

Chris Pate helped me get the box sorted since it's an obvious gap in my skill set 



















Not sure what I am going to do here yet, I am not really happy with the sound yet, it could be the tuning but the air is right with almost 2.6 total... I might change this and make a ported version, just not sure... Until I am sure, I will leave the black carpet on for now. Once I make up my mind, I will change it over to vinyl...

Here are some final shots of the completed back end...


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey the box turned out nice. It looks like you covered up the mounting holes for the rear seats or am I seeing things?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> Hey the box turned out nice. It looks like you covered up the mounting holes for the rear seats or am I seeing things?


I have a bench seat, not the 60/40 split seat. The box also sits over the top of the mounting brace on the sides too but I was able to put the seat in with no problems. The seat is also lifted about 3/4"


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> I have a bench seat, not the 60/40 split seat. The box also sits over the top of the mounting brace on the sides too but I was able to put the seat in with no problems. The seat is also lifted about 3/4"


Cool. For a second there I thought you might be getting rid of the backseat altogether!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> Cool. For a second there I thought you might be getting rid of the backseat altogether!


I have thought about it MANY times... But the kids would have no place to sit


----------



## Durzil (Jul 10, 2012)

How do you like the rear seat subs compared to the center console location?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Durzil said:


> How do you like the rear seat subs compared to the center console location?


MUCH prefer the center console. The only issue I had with it is that I will be put into a different class since it is in fron of the "B" Pillar... I do not want to be in that class yet so I moved them to the back for now.

I have Two of them so, one of them will be going back in later


----------



## Durzil (Jul 10, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> MUCH prefer the center console. The only issue I had with it is that I will be put into a different class since it is in fron of the "B" Pillar... I do not want to be in that class yet so I moved them to the back for now.
> 
> I have Two of them so, one of them will be going back in later


Yeah I tore my console out today to start figuring how to go about building one. Glad you like it more. These trucks sure seem suited for aftermarket builds. Sure wish I owned a router right about now. Keep us posted I enjoy watching your build progress.


----------



## Durzil (Jul 10, 2012)

Also did you keep the tweeter locations the same as last build? Some of the pics don't show up for me so sorry if it's already shown.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Durzil said:


> Also did you keep the tweeter locations the same as last build? Some of the pics don't show up for me so sorry if it's already shown.


I am using the HAT L3SE's and no tweeters


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

MAJOR thanks to Nick Wingate who spent almost all day here yesterday and it looks like this thing is tuned close to perfect. The RTA is almost perfect. He also walked through my install helping me to get my script down. Looks like I have a few things to do still:

Add some Black Hole Tiles to the doors
Add some deadening to the door panels
Re-TechFlex the lead by the battery going to the LED terminal


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> MAJOR thanks to Nick Wingate who spent almost all day here yesterday and it looks like this thing is tuned close to perfect. The RTA is almost perfect. He also walked through my install helping me to get my script down. Looks like I have a few things to do still:
> 
> Add some Black Hole Tiles to the doors
> Add some deadening to the door panels
> Re-TechFlex the lead by the battery going to the LED terminal


Sounds good, now you need to update your Sig to 95% complete 

Pics would be ideal also.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

That's awesome. Wish I could hear it. What do the black hole ties do for the install? Is it just cosmetic? What did you do to the subs to get them tuned? And lastly are you going back to the sails with tweets? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

DAT said:


> Sounds good, now you need to update your Sig to 95% complete
> 
> Pics would be ideal also.


I should have taken some pics of the RTA but we were busy jumping in and out of the truck... Other than that I really do not have any pictures to show other than the ones used above of the finished rack and box.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> That's awesome. Wish I could hear it. What do the black hole ties do for the install? Is it just cosmetic?


It's a Focal/ORCA product like Dynamat but much thicker. The only reason I am using the tiles is that they will be on the door skin and wont hold any water and grow some funny stuff..

Here is the link
Blackhole / High Efficiency Dampening Products



myhikingboots said:


> What did you do to the subs to get them tuned?


Between the RTA and tweaking the 6TO8, Nick gave me the best training on it yesterday.



myhikingboots said:


> And lastly are you going back to the sails with tweets? Sorry for all the questions.


I still have not removed them as the hole is still there and I did'nt want a big hole to stare at, so they are just disconnected for now but still in the sail panels. I am more than likely going to get a Mosconi AS 65.2 imported to run them but this is still being debated for now.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Blackhole Tiles are so much more than just Dynamat!!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know, but it's the easiest way to explain it?

It's like Dynamat with Luxury Liner and more already built in


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought I'd give a quick update from today's MECA show (8/25/2012):

1st Place - Street Install (77 of 100)
1st Place - SQ2 (70 of 100)
1st Place - Phat Install
2nd Place - RTA Freq Out (28 of 40)


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Durzil (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats! More pics of the finished install now


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Durzil said:


> Congrats! More pics of the finished install now


Sure, I can do that  not really much to show when the seat is in since it covers everything up all stealthy like


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool dude, the amount of work you’ve put into it is very much appreciated !


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

robolop said:


> Cool dude, the amount of work you’ve put into it is very much appreciated !


Thanks Rob!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright Bro... thats B/A man..... Congrats......



DeanE10 said:


> Thought I'd give a quick update from today's MECA show (8/25/2012):
> 
> 1st Place - Street Install (77 of 100)
> 1st Place - SQ2 (70 of 100)
> ...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Thought I'd give a quick update from today's MECA show (8/25/2012):
> 
> 1st Place - Street Install (77 of 100)
> 1st Place - SQ2 (70 of 100)
> ...


Congrats, but man that shirt is UGLY,  , Call Duane @ Orca or ask Nick on here for a MOSCONI shirt


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DAT said:


> Congrats, but man that shirt is UGLY,  , Call Duane @ Orca or ask Nick on here for a MOSCONI shirt


LOL


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

DAT said:


> Congrats, but man that shirt is UGLY,  , Call Duane @ Orca or ask Nick on here for a MOSCONI shirt


Nick said that he will have some waiting for me in Indy when I get there


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Nick said that he will have some waiting for me in Indy when I get there


So you are going to Indy? woww


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> So you are going to Indy? woww


yep, Tulsa on Sept 9th and Denison on the 25th... then Indy (IF and only IF I get the invite... Otherwise it will be a wasted trip)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> yep, Tulsa on Sept 9th and Denison on the 25th... then Indy (IF and only IF I get the invite... Otherwise it will be a wasted trip)


You are a competing MACHINE now bro LOL Good luck and bring home the gold my friend...

Why are you going to meca events? YOu planning on going to meca finals? You know that is the same weekend as Nicks and Chris and Dr, Winker and our event.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> You are a competing MACHINE now bro LOL Good luck and bring home the gold my friend...
> 
> Why are you going to meca events? YOu planning on going to meca finals? You know that is the same weekend as Nicks and Chris and Dr, Winker and our event.


Sept 29th is Texas/Oklahoma Finals... I thought our DIYMA Event was October 13th?

This might be my first and last year with MECA as I just told Steve Stern... I asked him if it was possible for an exception since there were only 5 events within 600 miles of me for the whole year AND I would have had to place first in ALL events in order to get the required 40 points.

His response was:


> The requirements for Finals are 40 points in each class, and there's no way around that. It's not a limit, it is the minimum points requirement for each class.


Sept 9th is an IASCA and MECA event so I will be competing in both so I can get points for the IASCA Finals in Indy... ALL points roll towards the invite since there was only one event within 800 miles of me this year making it impossible for me to get enough points to qualify.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Shadowmarx said:


> Alright Bro... thats B/A man..... Congrats......


Thanks man! That show was right around the corner from you! Slakin off on me man ?!?!?!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Sept 29th is Texas/Oklahoma Finals... I thought our DIYMA Event was October 13th?
> 
> This might be my first and last year with MECA as I just told Steve Stern... I asked him if it was possible for an exception since there were only 5 events within 600 miles of me for the whole year AND I would have had to place first in ALL events in order to get the required 40 points.
> 
> ...


Meca finals is Oct. 13th, I thought you were building points towards that. Next season, after my DAT we may be throwing a few meca events here in Houston to get points for finals Dean.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Dean's truck sounds just as amazing as his build looks. Dean, I enjoyed hanging with you at the comp Saturday and hopefully Chad can get some MECA events going closer to you so you can get points for finals next season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

narvarr said:


> Dean's truck sounds just as amazing as his build looks. Dean, I enjoyed hanging with you at the comp Saturday and hopefully Chad can get some MECA events going closer to you so you can get points for finals next season.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Narvarr! Was a good time indeed. I am almost done with the feedback I got from both Jeremy and Mark. and I am glad I do not have to compete with you my friend... that stage is high and perfectly centered!

You are going to the show in Tulsa right?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Meca finals is Oct. 13th, I thought you were building points towards that. Next season, after my DAT we may be throwing a few meca events here in Houston to get points for finals Dean.


Just to be clear, the only MECA finals I am looking to attend is the Texas/Oklahoma finals. That's it... 

Getting some shows in Houston will be fun! I am also going to see what I can do to get some IASCA/MECA shows here in the Austin area as well


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Dean's truck sounds just as amazing as his build looks. Dean, I enjoyed hanging with you at the comp Saturday and hopefully Chad can get some MECA events going closer to you so you can get points for finals next season.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


You gonna come down Navarr?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> Sept 29th is Texas/Oklahoma Finals... I thought our DIYMA Event was October 13th?
> 
> This might be my first and last year with MECA as I just told Steve Stern... I asked him if it was possible for an exception since there were only 5 events within 600 miles of me for the whole year AND I would have had to place first in ALL events in order to get the required 40 points.


That is both the good and bad with meca. They don't bend the rules, so everyone knows what they are. No emailing and getting in. The downside is, well, you can't ask to get in 

Note that Jeremy told me he was going to try to have a show a month for next season and already has one planned for end of October sometime. That would certainly alleviate the need to win every show to get to finals. 

I'm going to try to do several iasca/meca combos next season if possible. I hope you can get some in your area as well. The more the better.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> Thanks Narvarr! Was a good time indeed. I am almost done with the feedback I got from both Jeremy and Mark. and I am glad I do not have to compete with you my friend... that stage is high and perfectly centered!
> 
> You are going to the show in Tulsa right?


As of right now, I will be at the Tulsa show unless work interferes. Chad I will definitely be coming down for some shows in the Houston/Austin areas bro! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

MECA TX/OK Finals 9/29/2012

1st Place - Street Install
1st Place - SQ2
1st Place - Phat Install
2nd Place - Street SQ
3rd Place - RTA Freq Out

Not too bad at all! Still keeping my fingers crossed for the Texas SQ2 Title


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

DeanE10 said:


> MECA TX/OK Finals 9/29/2012
> 
> 1st Place - Street Install
> 1st Place - SQ2
> ...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Shadowmarx said:


> No, Not bad at all!!!
> Congrats man... U going to need a bigger Man Cave to keep all those awards...


Office is getting filled.. but it is nice to see when I walk in the door though


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

And I can now close this thread in happiness


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Awesome Dean. Ill call ya when I head that way so I can hear it.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

When the man set out to do some'n, By damn he gets it done...

That's kick a$$ man Great job!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dean you da man!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Time to kill off some resonance in my doors... I hit some low notes and seems I get some massive complaining from my doors... Going to have to get that fixed as it cost me a few points!!!

I posted a full review here GTMAT but going to show the work details here 

Once of the biggest area's to make noise on the outside of the truck is the side mirror and door handles, so I used some 50 Mil here on the outside:



















Was not so easy showing the back side of the handles because I didn't have to detach them so no pictures of that...

Here is the door before I applied the new Liqui-Damp "X" product. Notice the eDead layer I have on there that is still giving me issues  I also used some 80 Mil on the inside of the door panel and here on the outside you can see some of the 50 Mil covering the open areas of the doors:










Finished...










Now on to the Passenger door... Showing a little more detail here since I charged my phone...

Door before using any of the GTMAT products:










80 Mil applied to the inside of the door:























































And the Liqui-Damp "X" applied to the inner door area... This stuff is SO THICK!!! Holy crap, this is just a single coat by the way... I am going to let it fully dry, then test it and apply more if needed. I know it looks messy, but it's actually on there really smooth










Results: AWESOME!!!!!!!

Love this stuff, great price too! The folks at GTMAT were so cool, they just got a customer (me) for life!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

NICE, seems like a ton of companies are doing sound dampening...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

DAT said:


> NICE, seems like a ton of companies are doing sound dampening...


Seems to be a fantastic product at a more affordable price. Makes it easier for folks like me on a budget to get something that's going to last versus having to do it all over again


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks great. I've got major resonance in my doors so as soon as I get some time I'll be doing something similar. Looking forward to your results once you get everything back together.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> Looks great. I've got major resonance in my doors so as soon as I get some time I'll be doing something similar. Looking forward to your results once you get everything back together.


It is all back together and resonance IS GONE! Now... I have to do the back doors as I hear some slight rattling coming from there.

Super flexible and easy to work with so I will be using it for all future projects


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought I would post a few pictures of the slight rebuild I am going to be working with this season. I started this enclosure last year but feared the placement would have me competing against folks far ahead of me in both experience and skill.

After the few competitions I attended last season and placing as well as I did, I figured I am not afraid any more


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice ,... What sub are you going to put in the enclosure???
I'm going to have to build me one of those catchalls on my box...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Stuffed it with one the JL 12W6's I was using in the fiberglass box under the back seat


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Any pics of how the sub is installed???


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

DeanE10 said:


> Thought I'd give a quick update from today's MECA show (8/25/2012):
> 
> 1st Place - Street Install (77 of 100)
> 1st Place - SQ2 (70 of 100)
> ...


Congrats! hard work pays off!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

win1 said:


> Any pics of how the sub is installed???


I had some pictures of that somewhere... Let me see if I can find them and post them


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is the box installed in the truck. The sub is down firing so you wont be able to see it...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

loving that center console!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> Here is the box installed in the truck. The sub is down firing so you wont be able to see it...


Man, I can't wait to hear this truck again!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

How are you liking how it sounds?


----------



## Magosi sefolo (Feb 17, 2011)

12w6 center consoles should be standard on all trucks!

Great build sir


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> How are you liking how it sounds?


LOVE IT! Sounds so MUCH better that under the back seats...!



Magosi sefolo said:


> 12w6 center consoles should be standard on all trucks!
> 
> Great build sir


I agree


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

narvarr said:


> Man, I can't wait to hear this truck again!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Same front stage... The bass now sounds like it is coming from under the cup holder instead of the back window... Much better!


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> LOVE IT! Sounds so MUCH better that under the back seats...!


Cool. What were using for crossover points before and now?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> Cool. What were using for crossover points before and now?


I kept everything the same for now, going to listen to it for a while and then decide where I want it to be.

Right now it's a little heavy an loud but that's a gain setting. As far as tone, it's tight and very responsive...!

Not "boomy" at all, which is exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Any port noise???
I'm sure with some tweaking it will sound more up front...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Shadowmarx said:


> Any port noise???
> I'm sure with some tweaking it will sound more up front...


Nope, no port noise at all!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Now I'm going to be make'n me a port console this summer... 
Thx Brah... : )~~<


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Does this change the competition class you in Dean?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Does this change the competition class you in Dean?


yep, I will be in a modified class now... Sub is fully in front of the "B" Pillar now...


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> yep, I will be in a modified class now... Sub is fully in front of the "B" Pillar now...


Guess I'll be seeing you in the lanes this season.;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know Navarr and thats the main reason I didn't want the sub there in the first place.. BUT... I am not going to get any better unless I compete against you guys... 

I am also still going to run SQ2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

yozers!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> yozers!


Are you in Modified too Chad?

Going to do my best to keep up with you guys


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Are you in Modified too Chad?
> 
> Going to do my best to keep up with you guys


Im in modex Dean...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good! That makes me feel better! Maybe next season then


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> Good! That makes me feel better! Maybe next season then


It don't make me feel any better...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

narvarr said:


> Man, I can't wait to hear this truck again!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I will see you in Houston Sir! I am looking forward to that special build you just completed too 

Mind if I get a copy of that CD you played for me at the TX/OK Finals?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> Cool. What were using for crossover points before and now?


ok, thought I would show the current Mosconi 6TO8 Settings for the JL 12W6V2-D4 in the Center Console. I am sure some will have other opinions (And I would love to hear them) but this is what I have for now....










Here I is what I have for EQ settings also...










THoughts?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> I will see you in Houston Sir! I am looking forward to that special build you just completed too
> 
> Mind if I get a copy of that CD you played for me at the TX/OK Finals?


Not completed yet. Changing head units and going to external processing...when it gets here.  I don't recall which CD it was? PM me with some of the track you remember and I'll get you hooked up.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Decided it was time to do my floor and back doors CORRECTLY with the new GTMat Onyx 60 Mil BUTYL product. Solid stuff!
































































This is what the doors looked like before with the old eDead spray... some came off when I pealed off the Closed Cell Foam...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks great Dean!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm still a bit confused about your front stage as I don't see where you detailed. Are the other L3SE's mounted in the dash locations as well ? Apillar tweets are not being used, and you have the L6 in the doors ? 

If the L3's are mounted in the dash locations do they fit or did you have to custom work the dash ? If not can you show us how they are mounted ? 

CAn't believe those amps fit behind the back seat, I haven't taken mine out yet but it didn't seem like there was enough room back there for amps. If there is then I am all over that. STarting a HAT build on a 2003 Dodge Quad myself.

(Also, I assume you are using a dash mat ? IE can you show us a picture of your windshield ?)

--------------------- on edit -------------

Oh, sheesh, I just found the link in your first post, never mind I'll see what is in there.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

preston said:


> I'm still a bit confused about your front stage as I don't see where you detailed. Are the other L3SE's mounted in the dash locations as well ?


All 3 are in the dash, only had to modify a small area for the center channel to fit in. The others dropped in perfectly.



preston said:


> Apillar tweets are not being used, and you have the L6 in the doors ?


Yes, the tweets are in the Sail Panels and no, I am not using them 




preston said:


> If the L3's are mounted in the dash locations do they fit or did you have to custom work the dash ? If not can you show us how they are mounted ?


I only had to modify the center channel location a little to make it fit properly. The factory hole fits a 2.5" speaker and this being a 3" it didn't take much to make i fit perfectly. The other two (Far left and far right) fit perfectly with no modifications needed.



preston said:


> CAn't believe those amps fit behind the back seat, I haven't taken mine out yet but it didn't seem like there was enough room back there for amps. If there is then I am all over that. STarting a HAT build on a 2003 Dodge Quad myself.


Amps fit PERFECTLY! I cut a 56.5" x 16" x 0.5" board for the Amp Rack and it's a perfect fit between the two back plastic panels that fit on each side so no need to cut those. Just make sure you cut the holes for the air vents, I learned that covering those is not so nice on the ears when closing the doors with the windows rolled up.

Good luck on your build! I loved working with this build and learned ALLOT from reading this forum and the other ram build on here.

Let me know if you have any questions Preston, I will be glad to help.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

>Let me know if you have any questions Preston, I will be glad to help. 

Appreciate it - You've got the same rig as me, the same front stage equipment, and the trophies for cred.
This isn't my first deal, I've got a fully active HAT 3 stage with 15" IB sub in my '92 Cadillac. Never had any professional ears listen to it or even RTA'ed, but I've spent lots of hours working the DEH-p800rs settings and it sounds pretty damn good to me so now its time for my truck.

So you just mounted the L3's direct to the OEM metal ? No baffle or isolation layer ? 

What did you do on the bottom of the dash did you stuff foam up there or what ? (Because its very open dash under there). 

Are you using a dash mat ? 

Did you open up the grilles on the plastic dash piece thet covers the dash speakers ? or are you even using that plastic piece ? 

Do you feel the center channel is critical to this dash speaker placement or was that more to wanting to compete as a 2 seat soundstage ? 

I'm still nervous about that dash placement because of all the known problems as well as having no real flexibility to aim the drivers, but I'm very eager to make it work as I use the truck a lot at trailheads and definitely don't want to draw attention nor do I want obtrusive sight blocking pods. 

Also a little nervous about no tweeters, but I can always add them passive later if nothing else. Based on testing with my Cad I'm not hearing much up there anyway.

My plan is pretty similar to yours - L3 (SE?) in the dash or pods, L8's going in the kick panels, bandpassed L6 in rear doors, all active but only the signal processing in a Pioneer 80rs h/u. And one or two 12" under the seat, I don't think I can give up the storage in the console or the OEM look.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

preston said:


> Also a little nervous about no tweeters, but I can always add them passive later if nothing else. Based on testing with my Cad I'm not hearing much up there anyway.


I have been in this truck. Trust me, you won't miss the tweets. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I had them in my truck as well, with a slightly different install but still in the corner of the dash. 

I sure didn't miss the tweets. Some people with pretty sharp hearing could tell some difference, but not much. My midrange and up (where the L3SE's were playing) scored very good at iasca finals last year, if that sort of thing means anything to you.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

preston said:


> So you just mounted the L3's direct to the OEM metal ? No baffle or isolation layer ?
> 
> What did you do on the bottom of the dash did you stuff foam up there or what ? (Because its very open dash under there).


I used the info offered up by C-Bass here: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/688781-post20.html

I also put some CCF under the L3SE's to help close the area a bit as well as on top of an under the baffle.



preston said:


> Are you using a dash mat ?


No dash mat in use.. Not that I didn't think about using one, but it took away from the high end on the RTA so I decided it was not worth the risk.



preston said:


> Did you open up the grilles on the plastic dash piece thet covers the dash speakers ? or are you even using that plastic piece ?


I am using the plastic piece, I covered it with trunk material and glassed it because it broke into 8 pieces. So to keep from spending $200, I covered it in black Grill Cloth and drilled out the speaker and defrost vent area. Looks much better now too!



preston said:


> Do you feel the center channel is critical to this dash speaker placement or was that more to wanting to compete as a 2 seat soundstage ?


More of an SQ2 thing, I didn't have it in the beginning and it sounded fantastic.



preston said:


> I'm still nervous about that dash placement because of all the known problems as well as having no real flexibility to aim the drivers, but I'm very eager to make it work as I use the truck a lot at trailheads and definitely don't want to draw attention nor do I want obtrusive sight blocking pods.


You can always sink them in the dash a little bit and surround it with foam.. for a visual, dropping the L3SE into a coffee can walled with foam. This will prevent the need for aiming and give you 100% windshield reflection. That should help to remove timing issues.



preston said:


> Also a little nervous about no tweeters, but I can always add them passive later if nothing else. Based on testing with my Cad I'm not hearing much up there anyway.


I do not miss the tweeters. When I put the tweeters back into the sail panels and kept them disconnected. I no longer got the silly comments about the (I think your missing 15k and above..)

RTA shows I play just fine in that range but a person can't see the tweets so they assume it's not present...



preston said:


> My plan is pretty similar to yours - L3 (SE?) in the dash or pods, L8's going in the kick panels, bandpassed L6 in rear doors, all active but only the signal processing in a Pioneer 80rs h/u. And one or two 12" under the seat, I don't think I can give up the storage in the console or the OEM look.


I do not use the rear doors at all... Put the 8" in the front doors, that is my next move, just don't have the $$ for it yet. I have L3SE's on the dash, and will be using the L8SE's in the front doors as well. Nothing in the back doors and keeping the sub in the center. I am running all active and do not use anything outside of the Mosconi 6TO8

I still have storage in the center, just lost an inch in depth and do not miss it.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow thanks for the insights guys. REally looking forward to tweeterless, one less amp to run, one less point source, and no need for very visible tweeters to be mounted. I think I will have to settle for a L3V2 though, $200 extra for SE I probably can't hear the diff. 

I assume you are running the center channel processing from your 6T08 (as opposed to some other weird configuration).

REar fill - I almost think this is more for the benefit of the rear seat passengers than anything else, I plan to keep the gain low and bandpass it 80Hz and up and let it roll off, and maybe try the mono thing but I think that is more for sedan interiors, I just want some fill. I do enjoy rear fill, one thing I miss on my Cad that I have been too lazy to go back and implement. 

Growing up in the 80's with their dozen driver setups, it still amazes me we can balance out these big systems with literally 2 (or in your case 3) tiny little drivers providing 90% of the information if not the actual SPL.

Any unique tricks or tips to tuning the dash placement ? Just getting the eq and TA right ? I always hear how tricky these placements can be but I figure just listen and setup like normal to find it. In fact it seems a bit easier by reducing the need to play with multiplespeaker positions. 

I hear you on the console, but the 2003 I have has an extra storage cabinet underneath. Even though I never had this on my old '95 truck, I already don't want to give it up. 

Your sub box is raised 1-2" off the floor right ? I need my rear center seat passenger to have room for their toes. How many cu ft do you estimate that box is ? Do you consider it a standard ported box or is it a "6th pass" or "Labyrinth" style ? YOu went from dual sealed 12's under the seat to a single 12 in the center console bandpass box ?

Thanks again can't wait to get this started. My Cad is a daily driver but I do most of my road tripping in the truck.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

preston said:


> Wow thanks for the insights guys. REally looking forward to tweeterless, one less amp to run, one less point source, and no need for very visible tweeters to be mounted. I think I will have to settle for a L3V2 though, $200 extra for SE I probably can't hear the diff.
> 
> I assume you are running the center channel processing from your 6T08 (as opposed to some other weird configuration).


Your Welcome! And yes, I am running everything through the 6TO8.. 



preston said:


> Any unique tricks or tips to tuning the dash placement ? Just getting the eq and TA right ? I always hear how tricky these placements can be but I figure just listen and setup like normal to find it. In fact it seems a bit easier by reducing the need to play with multiplespeaker positions.


Nothing special really, standard tuning rules apply. I am not the best at it, that's for sure, I just take the feedback from the G2G's and competitions I go to and apply it. Of course everyone has something different to say, styles are a little different, but in the long run, it's all good information and definitely a great learning experience.




preston said:


> I hear you on the console, but the 2003 I have has an extra storage cabinet underneath. Even though I never had this on my old '95 truck, I already don't want to give it up.
> 
> Your sub box is raised 1-2" off the floor right ? I need my rear center seat passenger to have room for their toes. How many cu ft do you estimate that box is ? Do you consider it a standard ported box or is it a "6th pass" or "Labyrinth" style ? YOu went from dual sealed 12's under the seat to a single 12 in the center console bandpass box ?
> 
> Thanks again can't wait to get this started. My Cad is a daily driver but I do most of my road tripping in the truck.


It's just your standard down firing ported box... Used the specs from the JL website recommended enclosure measurements and tweaked the port length to suit my desired tune and that was about it.

I like it better than the box under the back seats as it drops much much lower, and I can "feel" it more. I was undecided for a long time, only because it moves me into a different category for competition. I know I cannot go backwards... Meaning, if I compete in modified and get my ass kicked, I cannot go back to street where I am today. I have to stay modified.

It's a whole new challenge... So I am going to roll with it, and hope I get the feedback I need to make it better than it was last year, and even better for next season


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

> I like it better than the box under the back seats as it drops much much lower, and I can "feel" it more. I was undecided for a long time, only because it moves me into a different category for competition. I know I cannot go backwards... Meaning, if I compete in modified and get my ass kicked, I cannot go back to street where I am today. I have to stay modified.
> 
> It's a whole new challenge... So I am going to roll with it, and hope I get the feedback I need to make it better than it was last year, and even better for next season


One thing to note, the top scoring cars in Modified, Street Mod and Street are all withing a few points of each other, based on finals' results. However, being in Mdified will bump you to sq2+, with Eldridge 

In the 2013 meca rules thread I advocated for moving the division from modified to modex for sq2+, since the difference in point between a top mod car and a top modex car is much higher than street up to modified. About 9 points vs 2 or so. If you look at the 2012 finals scores you'll see what I mean.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

hhmmm... I thought it was Modex... Putting me in SQ2+ is just stupid, I will just compete from the drivers seat then.

Funny how moving the sub forward a bit REALLY jacks up everything...


----------



## Dakkon (Feb 16, 2015)

Dean, 

How did you mount the amp rack to the back wall. I'm trying to figure out how i want to adhere my amp rack to the back wall..


----------

